# got a keeper



## sling2ling (Nov 14, 2013)

My best friend, best fishing buddy and now the chief fly producer.
dosent get much better than this


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Id say .... I loved tying flies .


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Nice fly haven't been in years. Is it a white shrimp?


----------



## sling2ling (Nov 14, 2013)

its a merkin crab


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

absolutely a keeper. Nice fly too


----------



## saltybum (Jul 15, 2014)

What I was thinkin too ditz


----------

